# Tanganyika setup!



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Just set up my 20 gallon for some cichlids. Probably going to at some Shellies or Brichardi . Right now its home to one lonely BNP who needs some friends (jk she probably likes it better this way)


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

in a 20g, unless you are keeping only 1 brichardi, it is too small. If the brichardi starting to breed, you are going to have a war in your tank. And depends on what kind of shellies you are keeping as well. The way you aquascape your tank, there is no clear area in between structure, the more aggressive fish will claim the whole structure as one. I would reconsider your choice of combination of your tang. fish.


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Oops i meant i was only going to do either or, like only 1 species in the tank, would that be ok?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

oh yeah, 1 type only, it will be fine. I think you will enjoy the brichardi better as they form a colony and everyone takes turn with the fry.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some multifaciatus if you are interested. They would do fine in a 20 g.


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks, I'm probably going to go with the Brichardi though, cheers!


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

They're here! I ended up getting four brichardi.

They have settled into the tank quite nicely, however I'm slightly worried, three of them are getting along just fine with one clearly dominant so I'm guessing that ones a male, then the fourth one has been banished to the upper corner of the tank :/ guessing he's the other male.

Will see how things develop but looks like I'll have to get rid of the fourth guy before he gets bullied too much


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

I need to work on my fish photo skills


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

You definitely have 2 males that I can see in the photos.. the females have shorter fins and are generally smaller. Very pretty fish for sure, with some attitude of course... :0). Re-arange your rock work setup etc first before you get rid of the fourth guy... sometimes that works as they have to figure out the new boundries again..... good luck and enjoy your new setup.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I kept and bred brichardis for 5 years, passed many fry on to member of BCA. The dominant male may kill the #2 male. Keep a close eye on things in a tank that size.
They're really cool fish

Cheers
Hammer


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

lexingtonsteel said:


> I need to work on my fish photo skills


LOL Ya they don't like to sit still for photos. The best advice I can give is to use the settings on the camera that give priority to shutter speed. If you don't have that option, then just take a million pics and a few are bound to turn out nice.


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

They spawned 
The power of bloodworms and water changes


----------

